

How the Tax Burden Has Changed - Interactive Graphic - atestu
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2012/11/30/us/tax-burden.html

======
Evbn
Credit to nyt for separating the top 1% from the top 20%, but they still
failed to separate the top 0.1% who have substantially different income/tax
situation.

Also, in many or most places, property tax is a function of the levy target,
not housing prices. The "rate" is derived from the levy amount, not vice
versa. Prices only affect relative burden (alpha) not the total amount
collected (beta)

